# Got a new one.



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

The day before yesterday, I did some "thinning of the herd" so to speak, and I ended up coming home with this, and some cash.








It came with the AmeriGlo night sights, and man do they shine. I took it to the range this morning, and ran a random mix of ammo through it...it ran perfectly.

I bought a Tagua leather OWB holster for it, and it fits to a "T". Very happy with this Glock.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Nice! The G48 in caliber 9mm that I looked at this week is bit thinner than the G19 I tried and it feels amazing for my aging hands. This one I will check out. Being new to testing these Glocks makes my head spin with all the different models and generations. One thing I can say for sure is that they make really good firearms and I can see the appeal they have.
*This one you have has amazing sites(AmeriGlo night sights) the rental had fixed sites? and I was impressed at the accuracy of that one. It was all black/this one looks nice and really is a eye catcher.


----------



## stokes (Jan 17, 2017)

I looked at the 48 and the 43X and decided on the 43X.I carried a 19 for over 20 yrs and wanted something a little smaller.Had no complaints on the 19,just wanted something smaller.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Well, this pistol shoots fantastic! I have always liked pistols with a little "steeper" grip angle than the 1911...they point more naturally for me but, my son is just the opposite. He likes his 1911's.

I was carrying this pistol all day today, with the nice leather I got for it, and am very happy with how it carries as well.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

It followed you home and it all worked out. It is a good looking firearm. The best thing it turned out to fit and shoot excellent. Good outcome.


----------

